# buckshot question



## common man (Feb 6, 2016)

Not exactly  a dog question but thought ya'll would be the experts for this. I have access to hunting some nasty thick pines. I am going to have to put some work in to find a stand to hang on and cut some short shooting lanes?

Just wondered what was the typical set up for shotguns with dogs, thought I would need something similar in this situation. I am hunting an old Winchester pump 12 gauge 2 3/4

Do ya'll use any special sighting systems or just go with the bead on the long barrel.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 6, 2016)

We man drive, and our land owner requires buckshot on drives.

Standard setup is 28" +/- usually mod choke. With deer it's fine. I feel comfortable to 40y. I prefer 3" for buck and usually use 00, iirc that's 15 pellets. Usually remington, but will occasionally burrow other stuff if in short supply.


----------



## chase870 (Feb 7, 2016)

Buy several different sizes, loads and brands pattern your gun and you will know what works best


----------



## common man (Feb 8, 2016)

So is there an overall shot which work best with a modified choke


----------



## jmoser (Feb 9, 2016)

Try the Federal 00 buck with their 'flite control' wad.  It gives some amazing patterns with standard chokes.  A rear sight helps but test pattern with your gun as is and see if you get pellets on target.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 9, 2016)

This video shows actual buckshot penetration tests on ballistic gelatin blocks at 50 yards.
http://blog.cheaperthandirt.com/buckshot-lethal-50-yards/


#000 buckshot penetrated to 16 inches.
00 buck went to 14 inches.
#4 buckshot only penetrated 9 inches, which is still better than I expected at 50 yards from such small pellets.

I would pattern your gun, however, and see how much of a spread you get, and how big the gaps are in the coverage area at 20, 30, and 40 yards.

I tested my own 20 gauge shotgun with buckshot last year, and I was shocked how big the patterns were even with the FULL choke tube in place.  I needed to get within 25 yards to keep all my pellets on the target paper (about 2 ft. square).  I didn't get what I would call a "good" dense pattern until I was within 50 feet.

And when I shot my #2 and #3 buckshot loads into scrap lumber (soft southern pine, not pressure-treated), the pellets were stopped within 1.5 to 1.75" of this wood. 
My 9mm pistol sent its bullets through 4" and 5" of the same wood, the same day.  

But apparently, the ballistic gelatin tests show buckshot to have acceptable penetration, and real-word experience in the hunting world and the law enforcement world seems to confirm this.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 9, 2016)

Turkey choke. Never seen one not throw a tight pattern with buckshot


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Feb 10, 2016)

I have always had best luck with a full choke. I would start with a factory full and try as many different brands and sizes as you can find. Don't just look at the walmart or poorly stocked sporting goods store. A store with a good buckshot selection is hard to find. You may have to order on-line to try what you want. 

I prefer 00 or 000. Though a 2 3/4 gun will work well, the selection of buckshot will be much smaller. I personally wouldn't use anything smaller than #1, but let you're gun decide the rest. I have enough faith in a full choke, that I won't switch to anything else until I just can't find a load to shoot through it (I have never come to that).

 Pattern your gun. I shoot at 40 yards to find the best pattern, then try closer and farther to figure out your maximum range, then stick to it.

I dog hunt with a shotgun , and am confident with my set-up to 60 yards. That being said, unless a deer is running fast, I believe you're better off with a rifle. That's what I still hunt with, even if I can't see more than 25 yards.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm guessing the OP has an older gun with fixed modified choke bbl.  Try the Federal 00 buckshot loads with the flitecontrol wads #PFC154.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/69...-buckshot-9-pellets-flitecontrol-wad-box-of-5


----------



## common man (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks guys for all the input I think my gun is a modified choke it is a Winchester Ranger 120. I think I am leaning towards getting several brands of OO buck and setting up a paper plate around 30 yards. I will be hunting some pines which are regrowth of around 8 years old so I will probably be cutting my own shooting lanes several directions and trying not to disturb the area too much. No one has been hunting this regrowth and just trying to get some ideas by thinking outside the box


----------



## common man (Feb 10, 2016)

Ok. guys maybe scratch earlier stuff after looking closely at the gun I realized it held 23/4 shells and 3 inch shells

It is a 12 gauge Ranger 120 shotgun with Winchoke wrote on the barrel and when I looked closely at the top of the barrel I barely see the words Full.

So 2 questions
1. I would assume this means Full choke? Right

2. Since it is a full choke should I try and shoot smaller buckshot like 1 or 4 or would I still be ok with OO or OOO?

3. Then opinions on 2 3/4 or 3 inch shell


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Feb 11, 2016)

If it says win-choke, you sure it doesn't have choke tubes? If it's a full choke barrel, you are also good to go. 

Smaller buckshot will lack knock down power at longer ranges. In my opinion, anything smaller than #1 shouldn't be considered except at very close range. I personally wouldn't #1 shoot unless I couldn't get 000 or 00 to shoot. 

Been a lot of deer killed with 2 3/4" buckshot, but the selection of quality 3" shells will be much greater. 

In a 3" gun, I always start with a full choke and 3" winchester 000. 9 times out of 10 that combo will throw great patterns. The best I've had was a Browning Gold that would put all 10 pellets into 10" at 40. I haven't had great luck with 3" 00 of any brand. I like a tight pattern, and usually don't find that with 00. It's a shame too, I'd rather have half again more pellets and shoot 00 (15) over 000(10). I think the reason 000 shoots so well is because it's stacked by 2s. Don't know why that matters, but I hand load for a 16 with 00 stacked by 2s and they are bad.

Another load to try is winchester hi-velocity 00. It comes loaded with 12 pellets instead of 15, and leaves the muzzle at 1450 fps (as opposed to about 1200 fps for a 15 pellet load). I've only found a couple guns that shot it well, but if you have one, it's a bad load.

I would try shooting at a bigger piece of paper than a paper plate. Buckshot loads kick pretty good when you're not shooting at something alive. It's easy to miss the plate by a little and think you have a bad load. It's hard not to flinch after a few. 

The shotgun I'm shooting now, I will probably be buried with. It's a benelli Super Black Eagle 2 with a 24" barrel. I shoot 3 1/2" remington 00(18 pellets) through an aftermarket full choke that is extended. It will put all 18 pellets into 13" at 40 yards every time.

If you find a good load, remember to aim. It's surprisingly easy to miss with a tight shotgun (don't ask me how I know).


----------



## common man (Feb 11, 2016)

Got it at a pawn shop only thing that came with it was the choke currently on it


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Feb 11, 2016)

If it says full on the barrel, then it should be a fixed full choke barrel, which is fine. I don't know a lot about winchester shotguns post model 12, But I thought "win choke" meant choke tubes, which is also fine. Look at the end of the barrel, if it is knurled or has notches for a choke tube wrench, unthread it and see what it says on the choke tube. If it has notches a coin will usually work, unless it's stuck.

 Forget all you read on the internet/magazines about shooting buckshot through an improved cylinder tube/barrel. That would be great for open, across the room defensive patterns. You need good 40 yard, knock a deer down patterns. Most people have no idea how or why we use buckshot. A lot of folks don't take the time to really wring out a shotgun to see what it's capable of. Some just buy what the can get at wally world and throw it in a gun they've had laying around. When it doesn't kill the deer standing sideways at 30 yards, they publicly state everywhere that buckshot sucks and should be banned. It can cost a lot of time and money to find a good combo, but if you're gonna hunt deer with one it's necessary.


----------



## common man (Feb 11, 2016)

It says full in real small letters at the end of the barrel which I think is part of the choke


----------



## jmoser (Feb 11, 2016)

If the barrel is marked it is a fixed choke; no tube.  Its easy to see at the muzzle if there is a separate choke tube due to the notches for the wrench.
Full choke is fine for 00 buck; put up some paper and pattern away.
3" will pound your shoulder; 2 3/4" is just fine but 3" gets you extra pellets depending on brand etc.
Lots of deer have been taken with inexpensive Remington 'green and yellow box' 00 buck; plain lead shot 9 pellets.  Good place to start without breaking the bank and you'll find it anywhere.


----------



## common man (Feb 11, 2016)

Found some pictures of winchoke on the internet definitely is a choke which was left on the gun from previous owner. Fine with that since my dad who has passed away bought it for me kind of want to figure a way I can hunt with it as is due to sentimental factor


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 12, 2016)

Take a pic and show us. Sounds like and extended full choke.


----------



## common man (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks just like these with Full wrote on the little thin strip

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WINCHESTER-WINCHOKE-1ST-STYLE-12-GAUGE-CHOKE-TUBE-SET-/161480380239


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Id try the #1 buck first.


----------



## common man (Feb 12, 2016)

I think I am leaning that way towards testing 2 boxes of Federal blue box 2 3/4 OO buck (12 pellets) and 3 inch OO buck (15 pellets) and two boxes Winchester super x 2 3/4 (16 pellets) 1 buck and 3 inch (24 pellets) 1 buck


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 12, 2016)

There ya go. Try the choke you have. If not happy try a true extended choke like from Trulock. Full or extrafull.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 12, 2016)

#1 buck gives you more pellets with just a little pellet weight loss.  No brainer to me.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 13, 2016)

I grew up hunting on a dog hunting lease. To summarize what I learned as a youth about buckshot, and deer hunting, is to pattern your shotgun, with the load your going to hunt with!  Years of trial and error, hit and misses, I've learned to see what your gun is actually doing at a given distance.   

I found that my 20 gauge with a 28" modified barrel, using #3 buckshot, patterned great, and I did well with it, and so did my son.  However, I thought my upgrade to a 12 gauge, with a 30" full choke, using 00 buckshot would be the ticket, but after "not the best luck" with it, I decided to check the pattern, at 40 yards, and it was actually terrible!  

About that time, I upgraded to a rifle, so I didn't experiment further.  If I were to try that 12 gauge shotgun again, I'd try the 28" modified barrel(I have 2 barrels), using 1 buck, to see how it patterns, in comparison, to the  00 buck, and 30" full. 

Bottom line, you can speculate, but until you actually try and pattern it, you won't know.


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Feb 15, 2016)

You may find a combo in that bunch that does what you want. If you don't, please try win 3" 000. I bet it throws a tight pattern. I have friends that swear by the rem 000, but I've only tried winchester.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 16, 2016)

jmoser said:


> Try the Federal 00 buck with their 'flite control' wad.  It gives some amazing patterns with standard chokes.  A rear sight helps but test pattern with your gun as is and see if you get pellets on target.



I second this. I advise you pattern a couple of different boxes and see how they do, and then pattern the Federal 3" Vital Shok 00 with flite control was. I think the results will speak for themselves. I would really like for you to take pics of the different rounds and post them just to see how the Federals with flite control wads compare. I don't think you will be sorry.


----------



## Osceola Guy (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi everyone, first post here but have hunted with buckshot on and off for 33 years. To the OP, those flight control buckshot really do hold some of the most dense patterns around as stated above. I've found they like cylinder or improved cylinder the best in my 2 twelve gauges.


----------



## common man (Feb 18, 2016)

Was a little confused does the blue box federal have the flight control wad noticed the Federal tactical load in #1 buck and OO buck had it. Both of those were reduced recoil ya'll had any experience with either of those?


----------



## Osceola Guy (Feb 19, 2016)

As far as I know all the flight control buck have a small picture of a wad and say flight control on the box. The boxes I have are gold colored and they come in 2 3/4 and 3 inch 00. The short shells come in low or high brass.


----------



## common man (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks guys for all your advise haven't been on here in a while but here were my results today got three boxes at academy and this was from 20-25 yards thereabouts.

Remington green box  0 buck     5 out of 12 pellets

Winchester  00 buck


----------



## common man (Nov 10, 2016)

Sorry post didn't go through

Remington green box   0 buck      5 out of 12 pellets

Winchester                    00 buck     5 out of 9 pellets

Remington grteen box   000 buck    8 out 8 pellets

All boxes were 2   3/4 inch shells


----------



## kingfish (Nov 12, 2016)

My old 870 wingmaster with improved cylinder throws a great pattern with 2 3/4 number 1 buck shot.  Killed several deer with it running dogs.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Nov 13, 2016)

What size target were you using for the pattern descriptions? 

In other words, 8 out of 8 000B in what size pattern?





common man said:


> Sorry post didn't go through
> 
> Remington green box   0 buck      5 out of 12 pellets
> 
> ...


----------



## common man (Nov 13, 2016)

was a standard paper plate


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Nov 13, 2016)

Most paper plates run approximately 9 inches in diameter.

My own standard for _initial testing_ of gun/choke/buckshot load combinations is 100% in 10 inches at 25 yards.  

Only buckshot loads that meet that standard are tested further at 40 yards.





common man said:


> was a standard paper plate


----------



## Tony p (Nov 20, 2016)

3" federal 00 buck with flute control is what I shoot stops 200 lb hogs in their tracks it hits hard and patterns great in both my full choke 12 gauge


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Nov 20, 2016)

ishootlittlebucks said:


> ...You need good 40 yard, knock a deer down patterns. Most people have no idea how or why we use buckshot. A lot of folks don't take the time to really wring out a shotgun to see what it's capable of. Some just buy what the can get at wally world and throw it in a gun they've had laying around. When it doesn't kill the deer standing sideways at 30 yards, they publicly state everywhere that buckshot sucks and should be banned. It can cost a lot of time and money to find a good combo, but if you're gonna hunt deer with one it's necessary.



Amen!


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Nov 20, 2016)

Tony p said:


> 3" federal 00 buck with flute control is what I shoot stops 200 lb hogs in their tracks it hits hard and patterns great in both my full choke 12 gauge



When hunting for hogs - especially those in the 200+ range - I prefer using much _larger buckshot_.  As my moniker suggests, I load my 12 bore with 22 gauge pellets* when hunting hogs.  
This size _*buckshot*_ is loaded commercially by Dixie Slugs.  Type "Dixie Slugs" or "Dixie TriBall" into your search engine.

*Three .60" hard cast buckshot pellets, 315 grains each.


----------



## firewalker78 (Nov 25, 2016)

Reviving an old thread here but I just got through patterning my gun.
Wondering if my best pattern is decent. Shooting a 3 x 3 piece of cardboard at 40 steps. 
3 inch 00 Rem green shells put 12 out of 15 pellets in it.
3 inch #1 win super X put 20 out of 24 in.
I'm choosing the Rem 00. Good Choice or no?
This is a stoeger m2000 with full choke.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Nov 26, 2016)

firewalker78, you are well ahead of the vast majority of buckshot hunters by taking the time to find out what your Gun/Load/Choke combination can do - before heading to the woods!

Let's see 40 steps, (assuming 30 inch stride), is some 33 yards.  Target 36" x 36" with 80% (12 pellets) on target.
What we don't know is the distribution of pellets. If the center of the pattern is sparse, (an indication of _over choke for the particular load_), then backing off to a modified choke may actually tighten the pattern

From your full choke I would think the spiral pellet stack of a 3", 15 pellet, Federal Premium 00B load.  Essentially - stacking the pellets in a slightly offset pattern allowed the large pellets to shift and flow rather than compress against each other when passing through choke constriction. 


The 3", 12 pellet, Federal Premium with Flite-Control 00B round essentially builds the "choke" into the wad for tighter patterns from more open chokes.  Either of these loads would most likely provide greater on target effect with a center dense pattern.

Of course there are specialty chokes, like new the TruLock Boar Blaster, that may work as well.

Regardless, for deer hunting, at 40 yards, I want to see an average of 5 to 6  00B pellets, (minimum), in the core 10" and consider any pellets outside of 15" as lost to pattern effectiveness. 

I hope these thoughts help.

This video shows patterns from a standard full and a "Boar Blaster" with 3" Remington 15 pellet 00B.



This second video shows patterns from an 870 with the "Boar Blaster" using 3" Remington 15 pellet 00B and Federal FliteControl 3" 12 pellet 00B.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 26, 2016)

firewalker78 said:


> Reviving an old thread here but I just got through patterning my gun.
> Wondering if my best pattern is decent. Shooting a 3 x 3 piece of cardboard at 40 steps.
> 3 inch 00 Rem green shells put 12 out of 15 pellets in it.
> 3 inch #1 win super X put 20 out of 24 in.
> ...



In that scenario, I would take 20 #1 pellets over 12 #00 pellets all day long, myself.


----------



## spencer12 (Nov 26, 2016)

Lot of good info here.


----------



## mikelowery9 (Nov 28, 2016)

The only thing that comes out the end of my barrel is Winchester Double X high velocity, running a Kicks buck kicker choke on a benelli vinci 28" barrel. 60 yards she puts 11 out of 12 pellets in a deer size target, 80 yards she puts 9 out of 12 pellets in a deer size target. Over the last 3 seasons I squeezed the trigger 11 times and 11 deer never took another step, that's anywhere from 10 yards to 75+ yards running and standing still. I have personally seen a lot of guys running the kicks buck kicker setup out of several different guns with the high velocity rounds with the same results. Its a pure death setup that has been tried and true. Just my two cents.


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Nov 30, 2016)

mikelowery9 said:


> The only thing that comes out the end of my barrel is Winchester Double X high velocity, running a Kicks buck kicker choke on a benelli vinci 28" barrel. 60 yards she puts 11 out of 12 pellets in a deer size target, 80 yards she puts 9 out of 12 pellets in a deer size target. Over the last 3 seasons I squeezed the trigger 11 times and 11 deer never took another step, that's anywhere from 10 yards to 75+ yards running and standing still. I have personally seen a lot of guys running the kicks buck kicker setup out of several different guns with the high velocity rounds with the same results. Its a pure death setup that has been tried and true. Just my two cents.



If your gun will shoot it, that's a bad shell. I love my setup, but would love to be able to shoot that shell. Through the factory full, my SBE puts the 3.5" hv shell into about 24" @ 40. I want a tighter pattern than that. 

I kinda wish you hadn't posted this. I really don't want to spend $60 on a different tube and $13 for a box of shells. I might though when I run out of the Rem shells mine likes.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Dec 3, 2016)

ishootlittlebucks,

Before you invest in more hardware, try this* load with your factory choke tubes.  Fire a pattern or two with your Full, Modified and Imp Cyl choke.  Don't be suprised to find the lesser constrictions pattern tighter with the Federal Flitecontrol wad.  

*Federal Premium Vital Shok PFC15700, 12 Gauge, 3 in, 12 Pellets w/Flitecontrol Wad, 1325 fps, #00 Copper Plated Lead Buck Shot


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, but the only reason I'd change anything is to shoot the Winchester HV 00 load. I've got great patterns with what I use now, but that HV load is a bad joker.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2016)

Just a reminder. Do not link to videos. You must embed all videos.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Dec 3, 2016)

ishootlittlebucks said:


> Thanks for the advice, but the only reason I'd change anything is to shoot the Winchester HV 00 load. I've got great patterns with what I use now, but that HV load is a bad joker.



A quick comparison of the downrange ballistics of 00B indicates at 50 yards the 125 fps start advantage of a 1450 fps load over a 1325 fps load dwindles down to just 37 fps. That is 971 fps and 934 fps respectively. The faster you start a buckshot pellet the faster it sheds velocity. 
A lot of additional recoil for minimal gain.
Something to think about.

The last figure below is the difference in velocity:

MV--        1325         1450         125
25yd    1066         1122            56
50yd-      934           971           37

Factory load nominal velocities are taken from 30 inch test barrels.


----------



## common man (Jan 26, 2017)

Originally the green remington 000 buck 2 3/4 patterened best. Going to give it one more round in a week or so and then I'll post results

Remington 2 3/4        000 buck    8 pellets
Remington 3 inch       000 buck     10 pellets
Federal   3 inch           00 buck      12 pellets
Winchester high velocity    3 inch    00 buck  12 pellets


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm  surprised nobody mentioned buying a slug barrel.


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Jan 27, 2017)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I'm  surprised nobody mentioned buying a slug barrel.



A slug barrel wouldn't throw buck shot worth a crap. That's what this thread was about, shooting buckshot.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 27, 2017)

mikelowery9 said:


> The only thing that comes out the end of my barrel is Winchester Double X high velocity, running a Kicks buck kicker choke on a benelli vinci 28" barrel. 60 yards she puts 11 out of 12 pellets in a deer size target, 80 yards she puts 9 out of 12 pellets in a deer size target. Over the last 3 seasons I squeezed the trigger 11 times and 11 deer never took another step, that's anywhere from 10 yards to 75+ yards running and standing still. I have personally seen a lot of guys running the kicks buck kicker setup out of several different guns with the high velocity rounds with the same results. Its a pure death setup that has been tried and true. Just my two cents.



What is the constriction on your Kicks BK choke tube?  Light Full / Full / X Full?

Edit - I looks at the Kicks site; sounds very similar to the Patternmaster chokes [wad stripping, ported.]
I have PMs for Rem and Benelli guns but am pretty sold on the new Federal loads with FliteControl wads.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Jan 27, 2017)

jmoser said:


> ... Patternmaster chokes [wad stripping, ported.]
> I have PMs for Rem and Benelli guns but am pretty sold on the new Federal loads with FliteControl wads.



jmoser:

According to Patternmaster their chokes work best with Federal Premium buckshot without the Flite Control wad.  For example the 3" 15 pellet 00B Federal Premium round has a conventional plastic wad and the pellets are stacked in a "spiral" or offset manner inside the wad.  Try these before you spend more on another choke tube.

Pattern your gun/choke/load combinations for yourself. Then I suggest establishing the maximum range your  gun/choke/load will deliver a minimum acceptable pattern.


----------



## common man (Jan 27, 2017)

Well I think I am satisfied  with my results, after trying various loads it seems like the good ole 3 inch green box remington 000 buck is what seems to work best in my gun.

Thanks for all the replies on this post it has been very helpful.

It did not work well in my gun but if you feel like trying out a kick butt load try that winchester 00 buck 3 inch. I think the high velocity kicks harder that 000.


----------



## steveus (Jan 28, 2017)

Common Man,
Just curious, did you ever take the Win-Choke out of your barrel just to check that it removable? If not, I would try it, if it will come out you will have a more versatile gun by being able to change chokes.  But be careful, if it's stuck you could twist your barrel, but there will be plenty of help on here for that problem.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 31, 2017)

.60 caliber buckshot said:


> jmoser:
> 
> According to Patternmaster their chokes work best with Federal Premium buckshot without the Flite Control wad.  For example the 3" 15 pellet 00B Federal Premium round has a conventional plastic wad and the pellets are stacked in a "spiral" or offset manner inside the wad.  Try these before you spend more on another choke tube.



Yes - I owned the PM tubes long before the new FliteControl ammo was available.  The Federal 'FC' gets Cyl or IC standard chokes in my guns.


----------



## mikelowery9 (Feb 1, 2017)

jmoser said:


> What is the constriction on your Kicks BK choke tube?  Light Full / Full / X Full?
> 
> Edit - I looks at the Kicks site; sounds very similar to the Patternmaster chokes [wad stripping, ported.]
> I have PMs for Rem and Benelli guns but am pretty sold on the new Federal loads with FliteControl wads.



X-full


----------



## jmoser (Feb 1, 2017)

I have a Benelli SBE 24" bbl set up as a dedicated slug / buckshot with fastfire rib mounted red dot.  Looks funny but forward 'scout mount' is ideal.

I am going to test some buckshot at 50 yards this weekend; Federal standard and flight control with Patternmaster and standard chokes.  Don't have any Win XX HV but might try some in the future.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Feb 1, 2017)

jmoser said:


> I have a Benelli SBE 24" bbl set up as a dedicated slug / buckshot with fastfire rib mounted red dot.  Looks funny but forward 'scout mount' is ideal.
> 
> I am going to test some buckshot at 50 yards this weekend; Federal standard and flight control with Patternmaster and standard chokes.  Don't have any Win XX HV but might try some in the future.



Testing your Gun/Choke/Load combination for yourself is the way to go. Indeed, you will then know the actual size and core density average of your patterns.


----------



## common man (Feb 1, 2017)

In reply.  I had tried to get the choke off but couldn't so decided to work with what I had, didn't realize at time but it was a full choke and what I wanted anyway. Thanks for all yalls inputs didn't realize this post would take off like this slot of good info here


----------



## jmoser (Feb 5, 2017)

After tests I got good results at 50 yd with fed 3" flight control and IC/LM extended tubes in my 870.

SBE with win double X 3" did OK in my old Comp-n-choke .665" turkey tube, not as good with patternmaster and surprisingly not well with Fed flight control and any choke.

I did notice that the Win double X does not have a plastic shot cup at all, just a fiber wad under the shot.  Fresh snow on the range made finding the wads real easy, the Fed FC flew 40 yards downrange.   So the PM choke with wad stopper is probably not a great choice for this Win shell, PM constriction is not that much.

Fun way to spend a cold Feb Saturday!


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Feb 5, 2017)

One of the hardest things to get across to many shotgunners is that taking the time to discover how their particular Shotgun/Choke/Buckshot load actually patterns, before heading to the woods, is important.  A given shotgun/choke/load combination may not necessarily pattern the way another identical setup will.  

That is not to say one cannot make informed choices in the choke tube and buckshot ammuntion market.  However, Ronald Reagan's line "*Trust but verify*" applies here as well.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Feb 5, 2017)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I'm  surprised nobody mentioned buying a slug barrel.



Since this is a discussion about buckshot, I assume you mean a rifle sighted smoothbore barrel threaded for choke tubes - like Remington makes for the 870.

These are actually great buckshot barrels, particularly so when set up and sighted in with fast to use express style sights like these:

http://www.xssights.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=993532&CAT=8270


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 5, 2017)

After reading this thread, I was curious how my shotgun performed with buckshot. I have never shot a round of buckshot until last week. To start with, I just got what Walmart had. My shotgun is a Traditions ALS 2100 semi auto 12 gauge. It was incredible the difference the chokes made...

Winchester 3 inch 00 15 pellet (grey box)
Winchester 2 3/4 00 9 pellet
Remington 3 inch 00 15 pellet
Federal 2 3/4 inch 00 9 pellet

I shot at 12 inch splatter targets at 25 yards and then at 45 yards for each. Here are the best results I had with the best pattern choke used:

Win 3 inch: Modified choke. at 25 yards, 12 out of 15 in the target, at 45 yards 6 out of 15. I think this would be doable?

Win 2 3/4: modified choke. At 25 yards, 6 out of 9. At 45, 3 out of nine. No go for me.

Remington: Cylinder Choke. At 25, 6 out of 15 was the best I could get out of all my chokes. Run out before I could try at 45. My gun did not like these at all.

Federal 2 3/4: modified. At 25, 8 out of 9! But at 45, just 3 out of 9... Not good enough...

Out of these for me: I'd go with the win 3 inch 00.

Also, I'm going to order some win XX, federal flight control, and hornady self defense and try them next... Will post results.

This was a ton of fun! And... My shoulder is in agony...


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Feb 7, 2017)

Buckman18

You mentioned patterning with Federal 00B with out identifying the load.

Federal offers three different types of 00 buckshot loads:

- Power Shok:
Lead, buffered, plastic shot cup, conventional 3 per layer pellet stack.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...ge-3-buffered-00-buckshot-15-pellets-box-of-5

- Premium Vital Shok:
Copper plated - high antimony lead, buffered, spiral - offset pellet layering for better patterns in full choke constrictions.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...00-copper-plated-buckshot-15-pellets-box-of-5

-Premium Vital Shock - with Flite Control Wad:
Copper plated, high antimony lead, buffered, spiral pellet stack, Flite-Control Wad providing tight patterns with less  choke constriction.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/5...buckshot-12-pellets-flitecontrol-wad-box-of-5

I've only linked 3" versions here for reference. 

The difference between the Power Shok and Vital Shok loads, in full choke shotguns, is often hard to believe. 

The Vital Shok with Flite Control Wad, markedly tightens patterns from more open chokes, although some tighter chokes respond quite well also.

Some have even described Flite Control Buckshot as having "the choke built into the wad."


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 7, 2017)

.60 caliber buckshot said:


> Buckman18
> 
> You mentioned patterning with Federal 00B with out identifying the load.
> 
> ...



The federal I used was just the cheap power shok at Walmart. I'm going to get some of the better stuff and try it next.


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Feb 7, 2017)

If you're ordering it anyway, do yourself a favor and order some winchester 3" 000. They've always been great in guns I've patterned. I've heard the same thing about Remington 3" 000, but I've never tried it.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Feb 8, 2017)

I think most of the 000 buckshot that I have shot alway's patterned better than 00buck.


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 11, 2017)

10-4. 3 boxes of Rem 3 inch 000 on the way. Couldn't find Win 000. 

What choke works best in y'all's gun with the 000? Is it safe to try full, or should I start with modified and work down toward cylinder?


----------



## common man (Feb 11, 2017)

Really like how that 3 inch remington 000 buck performed in my gun. Good luck with your testing.


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Feb 12, 2017)

I've always had best results with everything, including 000 with a full choke. I think the reason 000 shoots so well is because it's stacked 2x2. I don't know why that is, but I handload a 16 gauge 00 load stacked 2x2 that is bad. My wifes model 12 16ga will put all 10 00s in 12-13" at 40 yards.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 16, 2017)

I buy ammo locally, not order it online.
Do most gun shops or sporting goods stores have 000 buckshot?
I don't recall ever seeing anything bigger than 00.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 17, 2017)

000 is hard to find on the shelf; especially 3.5"


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Feb 19, 2017)

I have found  000 in 3" on the shelf of small shops, but usually have to order it. As far as I know, no one has ever made a 3.5" 000. I have played with handloading some. You can barely fit 14 000 in a roll crimped 3.5" shell. I have almost used up my stash of shells my gun likes. Gonna try to nail down a load (00 or 000) before I have to buy more.


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 19, 2017)

The 000 performed much better out of my gun than the 00. I had all 10 of 10 pellets in a 6 inch area that I could cover with my hand at 30 yards. At 50 yards, had 6 out of 10 in a 12 inch area. This was with a factory full choke. 

Next I'm gonna order some #1's and #4's and see how they do...


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Feb 20, 2017)

Sounds like a good pattern with the 000. 6 000 in a deers side at 50 will put him in the dirt.


----------



## Osceola Guy (Feb 26, 2017)

I hunt with buckshot for coyotes with either my 12 gauge benelli semi auto with a patternmaster shooting federal powershok 3 inch #4 buckshot or my 12 gauge browning bps with a dead deer choke shooting remington 3 inch #4 buckshot. Both guns will pattern at least 5 to 6 pellets of either gun/ load in a 10 inch circle at 60 yards. When shooting a grown buck or doe deer&#55357;&#56859;behind dogs I prefer either of my two shotguns with a Patternmaster shooting Winchester 3 inch #1 buckshot either gun will give me 6 to 7 pellets  in a 10 inch circle at 50 yards. Still hunting for deer I like to use my above browning bps with a Trulock extended skeet choke tube shooting federal premium 3 inch with flight control. I get at least 6 pellets in a 10 inch circle at 50 yards. Dave


----------



## common man (Feb 28, 2017)

This is the shotgun I have been working on for my purpose of the original post


----------



## Osceola Guy (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice looking setup you got CM. I really like the traditional style sling you made.


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 4, 2017)

I shot some Winchester 3 inch #1 Buck with 24 pellets today... From exactly 30 yards, the factory modified choke put 12 in a 12 inch circle, with the other 12 in 24 inches... With a factory full choke, had 16 in 12 inches and 8 in 24 inches. With a Primos Tight Wad .660 turkey choke, had 21 of 24 inside of 12 inches, 2 pellets within 16 inches, and 1 that was unaccounted for.

I've now tested 000, 00, and #1 buck. I've found what my gun likes with all 3 varieties...

If you had MY gun, would you prefer to shoot your deer with 10 of 10 000 pellets, 12 of 15 00 pellets, or 21 of 24 #1 pellets? I have NEVER shot at a deer with a shotgun, and thought about trying one this coming fall. I've already got about $60.00 in buckshot test! What say you?


----------



## common man (Mar 4, 2017)

Buckman I think you pose a good question and I have not had that real world test yet but after watching some balistic gellatin tests on you tube with 000 buck I was really glad my gun liked that load.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhZf_x8Esms


----------



## common man (Mar 5, 2017)

This is some stuff I am trying to hunt went out today and tried to make some short lanes


----------



## Osceola Guy (Mar 5, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> I shot some Winchester 3 inch #1 Buck with 24 pellets today... From exactly 30 yards, the factory modified choke put 12 in a 12 inch circle, with the other 12 in 24 inches... With a factory full choke, had 16 in 12 inches and 8 in 24 inches. With a Primos Tight Wad .660 turkey choke, had 21 of 24 inside of 12 inches, 2 pellets within 16 inches, and 1 that was unaccounted for.
> 
> I've now tested 000, 00, and #1 buck. I've found what my gun likes with all 3 varieties...
> 
> If you had MY gun, would you prefer to shoot your deer with 10 of 10 000 pellets, 12 of 15 00 pellets, or 21 of 24 #1 pellets? I have NEVER shot at a deer with a shotgun, and thought about trying one this coming fall. I've already got about $60.00 in buckshot test! What say you?


 This is my humble opinion I would hunt with the 000 buck if in a tree stand setting. Now if I was shooting at deer running full throttle give me the 3 inch #1 buck no doubt.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 5, 2017)

common man said:


> This is the shotgun I have been working on for my purpose of the original post



I love that sling. It's awesome.







Yep. I know all kinds of good stuff that sling is good for also. I've even got the matching dog leash.

I pour my own buck shot and use it all the time. We don't hunt deer with it here in Indiana though but I can use any kind I want, so long as it's 00 or #4 buck.


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (Mar 9, 2017)

Buckman18 said:


> I shot some Winchester 3 inch #1 Buck with 24 pellets today... From exactly 30 yards, the factory modified choke put 12 in a 12 inch circle, with the other 12 in 24 inches... With a factory full choke, had 16 in 12 inches and 8 in 24 inches. With a Primos Tight Wad .660 turkey choke, had 21 of 24 inside of 12 inches, 2 pellets within 16 inches, and 1 that was unaccounted for.
> 
> I've now tested 000, 00, and #1 buck. I've found what my gun likes with all 3 varieties...
> 
> If you had MY gun, would you prefer to shoot your deer with 10 of 10 000 pellets, 12 of 15 00 pellets, or 21 of 24 #1 pellets? I have NEVER shot at a deer with a shotgun, and thought about trying one this coming fall. I've already got about $60.00 in buckshot test! What say you?



That's you're choice. I prefer bigger pellets. All 00 or 000 for me. Are all those patterns at 30? if so, I would go with the 000. I know you said what the 000 did at 50, did you test the others at 50? When patterns start to fall apart, they do it quickly. 10 yards or even 5 yards can show a big difference. You seem to have 3 great 30 yard patterns. I think I would let the 50 yard patterns decide which I would shoot.


----------

